# Reminder to wear proper PPE



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Just a reminder: A lot of the stuff we spray gets aerosolized. Even if you don't smell it, it's probably in the air. One way of testing this is to go out with water at night wearing a headlamp and spray. You'd be surprised at the tiny droplets that form a mist all around you.

And the risks to health are real: https://www.healthline.com/health-news/aging-pesticide-exposure-raises-parkinsons-disease-risk-052813

I now wear a disposable N95 respirator mask and safety glasses most of the time when spraying. These are probably a minimum level of protection. You could wear better respiratory/eye protection than this. I also ordered some rubber boot covers to go over my shoes.

And don't allow people into area until products that are supposed to be watered in, and/or dry have done so.

Finally, consider using the yellow pesticide signs. Many states and counties require them by law. Your dealer should have them for free. A benefit is they might keep people off your overseed, etc., as well.

Good luck, and be safe. Don't play with your health.


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

Good point, most of us don't consider the point you made.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

thank you for the reminder!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm terrible about this. I occasionally wear boots depending on what im spraying but no gloves, no eye protection, no mask, long pants only if it's cool out. I'm certain to die young.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

After 2/3 times of eating Bifen I decided to buy a paint respirator. I still spray in shorts, flip flops and shorts, but I at least have sunglasses a hat and a respirator on.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Ive sprayed bifen everyday this week for myself and the neighbors trying to kill these darned armyworms. I tell ya...that stuff does not taste good lol. Was just thinking when I got finished this morning that perhaps I should wear some type of respirator.


----------

